# THE BEST TOOL BOX DESIGN



## a1Jim

Hi folks 
I teach a adult woodworking class for our local community collage.we use a local high school wood shop to teach out of and have I've been doing so for about 8 years and for the same amount of time I've been bringing most of what the school does not have in a cardboard box and taking it to the class(I also take my contracting work truck for extra tools I need,but I don't carry my wood shop tools in my truck. To make a long story a little shorter,I finally decided to make portable tool box instead always carrying around a card board box that I load and unload every week. I thought it would be easy to make up my mind what design I want but the more I look at stuff on line or on LJs the more I get confused.
In my design quest I've gone from a very basic design like a 5 board tool box and a handle to a studely type tool box. I 've made up my mind that I don't want to go that simple as the 5 board box or nor do I want to go as complicated as anything near a studley tool box. So this leaves me some where in the middle.
I like elements of several boxes (shown below )but there are to many options for one box and I don't do" sketch up" ,so I thought I would through it out to all of our great members and see what you guys come up with.
Since I'm mostly carrying measuring tools ,chisels,a carvers mallet etc(no power or battery operated tools) it doesn't need to be super big maybe 20" long by no more than 12" wide and 6"-16" tall depending on the design. I look forward to your suggests.

Thanks for your help


----------



## LeChuck

Well, at least throw out the sewing box, unless you want to wear a cute little dress too


----------



## a1Jim

Remember I said I liked elements of the above boxes. We already have a member that did the dress bit.I'm sure he has nicer legs than me LOL


----------



## Kentuk55

I like the briefcase looking toolbox. Bitness man, takin care o bitness


----------



## kdc68

Since I'm mostly carrying measuring tools ,chisels,a carvers mallet etc(no power or battery operated tools) it doesn't need to be super big maybe 20" long by no more than 12" wide and 6"-16" tall depending on the design

*a1Jim* - Reading what your needs are, looks like the suitcase design would work….

"Bitness man, takin care o bitness"....lol


----------



## LeChuck

The suitcase sure has a lot of wow factor.


----------



## Boxguy

Jim, try a couple of these. They can be modified with smaller sliding containers inside.


----------



## grizzman

well the last time i looked, my legs were looking pretty buff….but i would not know about any kind of dress, what kind of nut would do that…...but i really favor the brief case one, your starting to get some age on ya there Jim…lol…you need something like the brief case…it really is cool…and i think you could design it to hold everything you need….


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

boxguy, really cool toolbox, the down side is basically everything is always mixed together and smaller items are harder to find under chisels, saws and what not, also dangerous to dig if you keep things sharpish.


----------



## a1Jim

I like the brief case one too ,I also like the one I just added.
Those are nice Boxguy but like TCC, I would be concerned about my nicer tool banging togehter.
Grizz I don't think I mentioned any one's name with the dress deal ..but I could LOL .asfar as starting to get some age on me ,been there already done that.)


----------



## JGM0658

I like the first one, with some modifications it could be a perfect tool box. In fact I am going to steal the pic so that I can make one for me..


----------



## grizzman

jim i think you need to just let your alzhimers keep going and keep on forgetting that name….i do know where you live…lol….and i dont think you want a flea box to be put near your shop…lol….


----------



## a1Jim

Kind of interesting isn't it Jorge .It was designed by a guy named Wowhaus here's a link to go with the photo.

http://news.leopon.co.kr/meta/64368


----------



## JGM0658

BTW I agree with TCC, as I made one like this many years ago, back when I had no experience and thought this was a good box. It is not made to carry tools that rely on sharp edges to work.


----------



## a1Jim

No No No Grizz I won't tell,please anything but fleas LOL

I saw that design in my search Jorge but had the same concern even though it was a very cool design.


----------



## clieb91

Jim, sounds like a great project. I kind of like the brown 2 drawer 3rd from the last pic. In fact that may be something that I will look into building for using at craft shows. I need something to carry my pen gear and designed right it just may do the trick.

Look forward to seeing what you come up with.

CtL


----------



## grandpaj

2 has my vote I dont like the one with legs and also the picnic basket GPO for #2


----------



## stuk4x4

Jim- just a thought, the first one is the best in my opinion because you can set it up on its own and it can remain in the same place the entire class to have the tools returned to the same spot. If I were in your shoes maybe I would try to put contestant #1 and #2 together. I think it would keep a table or bench clear, and also promote good tool control. Being a helicopter mechanic that is something near and dear to my heart!!!! Plus sillouted tool boxes just look good. I am sure whatever you come up with will look good and serve the function well.
Walt


----------



## JGM0658

Kind of interesting isn't it Jorge .It was designed by a guy named Wowhaus here's a link to go with the photo.

Clearly it was not designed to carry woodworking tools, but I think it is a great idea. Right now I carry all my on site tools in Pelican cases with plywood made partitions. The cases are indestructible and water proof, but they are too heavy once they are filled with tools. Plus they sit on the floor, the leg idea is excellent.

PS I like the briefcase, and have the PDF put out by FWW if you want it.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Grandpa ,that ones nice too. 
I was hoping folks might have additional designs to consider.


----------



## mtenterprises

No matter what style you choose it has to be detailed and MUST IMPRESS the students. But this does not by no means have to be complicated to be impressive. It should be able to be accomplished by the students. Just my thoughts.
MIKE


----------



## ShaneA

The leg design/concept for the 1st box is awesome, and could be adapted to another type of box pretty easily.


----------



## Tony_S

#2 The briefcase. No question.

#4 looks like a picnic basket…and an ugly one at that.


----------



## WillAdams

My suggestion would be to lay out your tools in the order that you need them, then see if obvious groupings or arrangements suggest themselves.


----------



## a1Jim

Good ideas and suggestions guys thanks for putting on your thinking caps.


----------



## waho6o9

The briefcase looks cool and I would recommend that one.

But the second one is so functional, I'd probably make both of them.


----------



## JGM0658

You will have to modify just about any box to fit you. For example in the briefcase, what is up with the dovetail saw and the #4 plane? Both are the least desirable choices for my on site work.


----------



## DocSavage45

Saw one on the Highland working webb page made by a guy who makes planes. It combined the brief case with a slanted opening so you can have easier access and it had hold downs for each tool.

I think it sould be based on how many tools and if they are the same tools each time?

You can also modify the brief case style with two opening doors that can lock down chisels and files?

I still use the one my grandfather built because it's there? LOL!

Oh yea you may want to put wheels on it so you can lever it instead of lift it old timer…LOL! I always look for levers.


----------



## a1Jim

Jorge I think you and Will's ideas about having to modify and design any style I select will surly have to work for my use
for sure.

Since many folks seem to like the brief case design ,I thought you might enjoy a little surprise about it.

http://www.miniaturetools.net/


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks I'll try and find it Tom,even though you and Grizz are ganging up on this very very old guy. You better stand by just in case I need some counselling after all this abuse ) LOL


----------



## lew

Vice one here-
http://www.woodworking.com/Ezine/Articles/WoodSpeciesforToolbox7221.aspx


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Lew that's a very nice looking one too.


----------



## dan81

Hi Jim. If it were me, I think I would go for the brown two drawer one that reminds me of shaker designs. Seems like it's versatile and functional. The brief case one is unreal, but you'd probably spend a month measuring and arranging every tool you wanted to carry in it in order to get it so precise.
Look forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## DocSavage45

You know ADD well this is OLD! LOL!


----------



## waho6o9

Also to consider are some stackable plastic tool boxes.


----------



## JR_Dog

I think the 4th picture down is a cool box; looks really durable and the dovetails give it a nice touch.


----------



## a1Jim

Not sure about an all open design like the one with the box joints.
Mr'Doc I forget do I know you? )
wahoo I was thinking if I made it myself it might help my students might get a little inspiration from a nice looking tool box.


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe make it a class project and the students can make their own.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

5 board to Studley covers a lot of ground Jim ;-)) Which ever you decide on, I suggest having all the tools in a permanent, marked spot. That way you can see at a glance if any are missing.


----------



## DocSavage45

Hey Jim,

It's in this video.

http://www.thehighlandwoodworker.com/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Wood%20News&utm_content=THW+5


----------



## a1Jim

A class project might work but most the people in my class sellect their own project
Thanks alot Tom I'l check it out.


----------



## moonie

Can we go outside the box on this one like a tool box on wheel's like the one's you see poeple in the air ports and it would be easyer to get in and out of you car or truck.


----------



## Wally331

Hey Jim, I think this is a pretty cool design, and it seems to fit your needs.
Tool Chesthttp://woodgears.ca/tool_holders/toolchest.html


----------



## a1Jim

If it ends up being bigger than I plan wheels would be a great idea ,thanks David
Wally I remember seeing that design some time ago ,I do think it's cool ,but I don't know about the hinge aspect of the design.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

could model it after that rolling chest that stanley sells, but you'd want to choose a light weight wood such as poplar, cypress, or even aromatic cedar.


----------



## a1Jim

I'm not convinced that I want a tool box that's big enough to have wheels.


----------



## moonie

I wasnt ether here are some pic's of what I was talking about and you said 20" long 6' TO 16" tall and 12" wided right but TTC is right what would you use for the weight but well walnut work. Sorry about the used parts but where I come from if you dont have the money for it you build it.


----------



## Stephenw

Perhaps a design similar to the one with legs? A design that could be used as both a tool box and a folding saw bench.


----------



## renners

No.2 is fantastic, I'd consider making a fatter version of that used upright, with both sides opening as pic no.3. You could lay out the chisels/squares in one side, saws in the other, the middle section containing a shelf for a No.4 1/2 plane and a block plane, a couple of removeable shallow drawers accessible from either side for rules, tapes, marking knife, screwdrivers etc., and an empty space at the bottom for the mallet/hammers etc. Just a thought. Do you need an eggbeater?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the suggestion David but I don't want to bother with wheels ,If I can't carry it with ease it's more than I need. I think your idea might be something I'd use if I wanted to carry more.
Renners I don't plan on carrying saws or any plane bigger than a a couple shoulder planes . I do have several egg beateaters but my class is principally power tools.the design your suggesting is very similar to what I was thinking about for the #3 tool box. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Underdog

Schwartz is also developing another toolbox and blogs about it here:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/screw-this-anarchists-tool-chest-stuff

This one doesn't take 40-50 hours to build, only about 5.

I saw his toolchest at Highland a couple weeks ago, and it holds a surprising amount of tools for it's size.


----------



## DocSavage45

That's the guy! LOL!


----------



## kiefer

Jim
How about a little more modern version that would be able to hold some cordless tools besides the essential traditional tools .


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks UnderD that's the same one Doc sent me through a pm,two great minds.Thank you too Tom

Kiefer I just laid out most of the tools I want in a case and I might have to reconsider the wheels Idea.LIKE SEMI TRUCK WHEELS ) I might have to have to do a "A" and a "B" tool box.
I'm open to modern if it does the job.


----------



## Nighthawk

I wood go with the brief case one… but does depend on how many of the wood working tools you want to bring… you may need bigger and put on wheels and longer handle… Like those travel bags thingy's … lol

or just connect the truck to your work shop and tow it to the school… oh wait I seen images of your shop… hmmmm lol


----------



## DanKrager

I'm a day late and a dollar short but +1 on the brief case.

The only thing about it I don't like is that it is "too customized" for the tools. If you change one tool, you almost have to change the entire liner. Not good. If you changed the liner to be firm foam that is custom cut, then changes are not so traumatic. 
DanK


----------



## ksSlim

Are you lookin for eye candy or functional?
Old time carpenter's box still works well for me.
Small one for square, plane, short hand saw, bevel gauge, set of chisels etc.
less than 20 pounds,
Big one has more stuff, weighs in at about 40 pounds.


----------



## a1Jim

I hope to make a tool box that looks good rather than just and open carpenter's box with one big opening.


----------



## muleskinner

Late to this but I really like the first one. It might not suit your classroom needs , you know best. But for a guy taking his hand tools to an non-shop site, I think it might work and be easier on the back over the course of the day (avoid a lot of stooping for tools). The only thing I'd change is store the legs on the top or sides so you don't have to tip it on end for access. Plus you'd need a hand setting it up but that's what apprentices are for.


----------



## wormil

After seeing and handling Chris Schwarz' Dutch tool chest I posted in the other thread, the same one posted by Underdog, I would definitely build it rather than trying to reinvent what woodworkers have refined over a couple hundred years. It's not pretty but very functional.


----------



## bluekingfisher

I really like the brief case style Jim, very neat and classy. I think if you turned up with something like that it would say so much about the teacher, attention to detail with minimum fuss.

I guess too, your students could build one as a first project and have it for life.

Which ever way you go, I wish you the best of luck.

David


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks guy
I'm thinking I might build one or more out of pine and see what I think of their function and what every holds the tools best build a nicer version . This will help me work out any kinks in the design.


----------



## helluvawreck

Jim, for no more than what you're wanting to carry I would just go with a couple of the standard old carpentry tool totes.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38

I used to just use a 5 gal bucket, then they came out with those canvas organizers and I thought they were
perfect. Now if they can not bring it to me, or let me use their wonderfully equipped shop I figure I do not
need to do it. Unless it is a grandkid with a real cute great grandkid that needs to give me a hug. Damn, I
think I will start to design that briefcase toolbox now. Thank you for sharing and stirring up the cobwebs.
please show us the end results. Darn posted this and helluvawreck posted the perfect box for me, guess I
will order the plans.


----------



## a1Jim

I have a new candidate ,when looking at projects today I came across Lance's camping box which I feel with a little down scaling and compartment tweaking might just do the Job. Very cleaver design Lance.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80183#comment-1498212


----------



## Dutchy

Hello Jim,

Do you know the Festool toolbox SYS-HWZ ?


----------



## a1Jim

After seeing Lance's chuck box I did a Image search and found lots of cool designs. These type boxes may not be glamorous but they look very practical.

Dutchy thanks for the tip ,I could look at that on line ,but I know Festool products don't come cheep .


----------



## 12strings

try these:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/13524/tool-chest


----------



## Dutchy

Yes Jim,

SURE: Festool products don,t come cheep.

But i,m also sure you are capeble to make your one


----------



## a1Jim

!2 strings that is a cool design thanks.
Dutchy My thoughts exactly . it is a unique design..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Jim, I haven't read all the replies to this thread nor I'm sure of what you want to carry in you tool box. I also don't know if this is something you want to build yourself or if you open to buying something pre-made.

Anyway in my work I carry a lot of tool in and out of buildings/job sites. I have one of the Veto Pro packs. I like it a lot. the handle make for good carrying. Mine is a about 15 years old now and shows no signs of failure. These are very well made and will last for who knows how long. These are not the cheap bags you find at the Borgs and hardware stores.

Here some photos and a web site to help with your declension.

http://www.vetopropac.com/products


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the tip AG
I remember a lot of good reviews on these a few years ago. I thought of getting one then but it did not work into how I had my contractor truck laid out.


----------



## 489tad

Something like #1. I like how it stands and can be broken down. I would design it so different trays or holders of tools can be carried depending on what projects your class is working on. No need to bring something your not using.


----------



## Dutchy

Hello Jim,

Maybe this will help you:
Systainer

VB1

or:









or:









Succes


----------



## zwwizard

Hi Jim, Making a tool box is easy, but it will always be to small. The TOOL BOX BOOK By Jim Tolpin, has a ton of ideas. I have made 3 boxes from the book. On pg 162 is the one that I use for my wood carving tools. See at-
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/6133020

I made one like is on pg 150, but didn't like the tools out in the open to this nice Oregon weather. Gave it away. When it was loaded up you wouldn't want to carry it very far.

The one that is shown on Pg 169 I made for a fellow carver. It was a fun project, but it took awhile. He has moved and I can't find the pictures of it.
I am going to make one like the second one you have shown. It was on the back cover of Fine Woodworking a few years back. I will set it up for carving tools. Not because I need one, just be cause I like the looks of it and it will be something to show off.
One of the things that is my pet peeve is some of the carvers throw all their tools in a cardboard box and then bitch about their tools aren't sharp.
Good luck on your journey to find the prefect tool box.
The thing to do is lay out the tools you mostly use and build the box around them and add little extra room.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks again for you help guys
Still not ready for plastic at this stage Dutchy ,we will see how my budget and time input on this project works out.
Richard you just made me do a forehead smack,I have that book (really like Jim Tolpin) and forgot about it .I have a lot of woodworking books (600) and sometimes forget what I have. I'll take a look in there and see what I see. Thanks


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

How about this design?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/23-Oak-6-Drawer-Chest/H7713

I don't think I'd mind one similiar in design to this one myself.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks TCC
Pretty traditional reminds me of the one my dad use to have . Still not sure I want something that heavy.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

There are a few more of those chests on that site you could borrow from design aspects as well.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks again. TCC


----------



## zwwizard

Yea Jim, I do a few forehead smacks (a day) myself. You are teaching a woodworking class, so take your tools in a wooden tool box. Maybe something like this;
http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/
Maybe even show them how its made. Remember in school, if you took woodshop? Everybody made what the teacher wanted you to make, and not what you wanted to make.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Richard 
Class is a little different with adults plus the class description says you "choose the project ". That is a nice looking box alright.


----------



## kdc68

*a1Jim* - here's a link from Fine Woodworking. One hundred two project posts. Some are really nice. You might get some ideas here if the suitcase design isn't what you want. I personally like these two. 
>Toolbox - page 1 - last one in row 4
>Portable Tool Chest - page 3 -1st one in row 1

http://www.finewoodworking.com/gallery/tag/tool-chest


----------



## Oldtool

a1Jim,
Without a doubt, the briefcase. A man of your woodworking stature and accomplishments should have a refined tool case worthy of your expertise.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Kdc 
Wow those are amazing.
Oldtool "man of my stature" Do you mean old and round ? LOL


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Shoot Jim, I thought you were kinda tiny, I'm like 6'1" at 210lbs, and I'm around people who make me look like a midget…


----------



## a1Jim

I'm much taller than My Photo LOL 6' 200 plus


----------



## Dutchy

Hello Jim,

Continuing story.

BE 1
BE 2

All *WOOD*


----------



## Knothead62

What???? No cordless tools? How do you get along without cordless tools? LOL Jim, that is a nice toolbox. I'm impressed how you incorporated the legs into the back of the tooldbox. Great idea!


----------



## waho6o9

Nice links Dutchy, thanks.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Dutchy


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

You can do alot with hand tools you can't do with cordless tools, and it helps build up stength a little to.


----------



## a1Jim

I take my contractor truck to class and it has a couple dozen cordless tools in it . The tool box will be for things I don't normally carry on the job site.


----------



## devann

Jim, here's a cool toolbox made by a fellow LJ that my fit your needs.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45878


----------



## a1Jim

Wow that is nice ,I think I remember that from an issue of American woodworker.


----------



## Dutchy

Hello Jim,

Did you made already the one and only Jims box?


----------



## a1Jim

Hi Dutchy
No I got started then work,sick wives and other stuff delayed this project. Now I'm debating the design again.


----------



## redSLED

Great thread. I am looking for the right home tool box design that I can build. Finding these photos very helpful.

And now, a related but shameless link to my "DIY/Wooden Toolbox Smackdown" thread:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48198


----------



## Dreban

Loved the briefcase box. I have a big, old Gerstner and Sons box that was my grandfathers but he was a machinist for Lockheed Martin during WWII so the drawers are not deep enough to hold planes and whatnot. I need to make one.


----------

